# Herter's Millennium Mallard "Suc Duc"



## skeller001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Last year I replaced my G&H mallard decoys with the Herter's Millennium Mallard "Suc Duc" decoys. So far I love them. No paint to rub off, they look real, and they move great in the slightest wind. The only drawback is connecting them to weights since there really is no place to wrap decoy line around.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I have the regular mallard "suc-ducs" they work well in the water and set up nicely in the field.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I think I would consider that a big mistake! What didn't you like about the G&H?


----------



## skeller001 (Jul 8, 2004)

It wasn't that I didn't like the G&H's, I just liked the Herters more. I have some Herters goose suc decoys and they move very well in the slightest wind.


----------



## skeller001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Jhegg, I forgot to ask, what don't you like about the Herters?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I've seen too many in Cabela's bargin pit that had a lot of the paint rubbed off. They looked horrible! That's why - I have never used any.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Herters milleniums are the ticket however you cannot put them together ina decoy bag and have them rub one another or else the photoreal finish rubs off and can't be fixed. I have custom made individual slot bags that work great. similar to bags for handcarved dekes.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well my girls continue to abuse the one I have and it still looks brand new. Cabela's is running a sale on 6 packs of them right now. I think it is 59.99 for six and the norm is 89.99.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have some carrylite aquavacs and love how they move in the water, but i think i will stick with my G&H duck decoys. fleetfarm usually runs a good sale on them towards the middle of the season. 2 years ago i bought a dozen of the oversized swivel heads at the alexandria store for 69.99. couldn't pass it up.


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I sent back my Herters suc ducs to Cabelas because of the paint rub problem. As far as securing them I used a plastic coated mushroom decoy weight and avery's line crimps and stops with tangle free line. I put a crimp at the end of the line and it sinks great. You can adjust the depth and snug them up under the body for transport. The plastic coating on the decoy weights cuts down on the rub a little, but it still was bad. They also became very dull after only a handfull of uses. I used to use cabelas bulletproof decoys but can't find any anywhere. I would pay big $$$$ for 4 or 5 dozen Bulletproofs in great shape. I am considering blackwater dekes. Any thoughts on those out there.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't have the suc duck style but the weighted ones and a trick I use that works for both styles of herters is to use the tangle free weights and drill a 1/2 inch hole into the styrofoam base and wind the line around the body and stick the weight into the hole and they stay out of the way and won't unravel and tangle because as us waterfowlers know there are no tangle free lines!!


----------

